# FM modulator or Cassette adapter



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Which would you use?, Does either sound any better or easier to hookup?............


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2002)

I have a skyfi with a home adapter, and 2 car kits. The FM modulator was recalled so I didn't get one until about a week ago. The FM Modulator sounds terrible. Starting to look like my hardware investment was a waste of money...I do like the service, but since is sounds so bad in my car, I'm not sure I'm going to keep it. (AM Stereo is much better than the XM modulator)


----------



## BuggyBoyWA (May 15, 2002)

Many people have the best experience with cassette adapters vs. an FM modulator.


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

I was actually able to get the cassette adapter today, I used the coupon and got it for $19.99. Just in time, coupon expires today.


----------



## BestTimesNow (Jun 10, 2002)

The cassette adapter will sound better that the FM modulated. If you can get a Blitzsafe or PIE adapter for your OEM car radio, then it will be much closer to CD quality. I just upgraded my FM modulated Pioneer 903 XM tuner with a PIE adapter, for a direct digital connection. WOW, It sounds GREAT! 

Click on the "www" below to get to my web site and then click on the 2002 Mustang installation to see the pictures of my installation.


----------

